# schnellste Einkern-CPU



## SolarisAlpha (9. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,

(vermeintlich) simple Frage: was ist der schnellste Einkern-Prozessor?
Nur Intel und AMD CPUs und natürlich nur Handelsübliche Prozessoren für Privat anwender.

bin mal gespannt,
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2008)

intel dürfte mir dem pentium 4 3,6ghz  bzw. dem 3,2 ghz extrem edition  die schnellsten einkernen gerhabt haben für den desktop

amd war glaube ich der athlon 64 4000+ der schnellste

soweit mein wissen aus dem kopf rekonstruiert und grob abgeschätzt

wieso diese frage?
weil kompatibel sidn die drei prozessoren sowieso nicht zueienander
alle 3 haben verschiedene sockel


----------



## SolarisAlpha (12. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort. Einfach aus Interesse...
Ich kann auch nur in das Kaufberatungs-forum schreiben, bei anderen werde ich wieder auf die startseite gekickt. Braucht man da irgendeine vorrausetzung für andere Foren oder geht das nur mir so?

So gesehen ist also der Amd 4000+ der schnellste Einkerner, nehme ich an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2008)

absolute leistung im vergleich?
keinen plan da müsstest du die flop-leistungswerte haben


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Juni 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 12.06.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> absolute leistung im vergleich?
> keinen plan da müsstest du die flop-leistungswerte haben


Ein AMD FX 57 müsste der schnellst seiner Klasse sein (afaik)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2008)

ach stimmt ja die fx gabs ja auch als single core


----------



## Candyman121 (12. Juni 2008)

Zubunapy am 12.06.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 12.06.2008 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde interessieren ob ein gute übertakteteter Celeron S (Standart 2Ghz, 1,8 oder so) schneller wäre als ein FX-57 @ Standarttakt.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (13. Juni 2008)

Meines Wissens sind doch diese Celerons umbenannte und auf den Sockel 775 angepasste Prescotts mit halben L2 Cache und verringertem Takt.
Da wird er nicht ankommen gegen einen Athlon FX-57, denn der hat noch Intels P4 EE mit 3,77GHz hinter sich gelassen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (13. Juni 2008)

Upps, da hab ich mich doch vertan. Das bezieht sich ja nur auf die Celeron D,


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2008)

er meint die s serie der celerons

die basieren auf halbierten core 2 duo kernen mit geringerem cache

gegen nen fx 57 sehe ich die allerdings trotzdem nicht als sieger


----------



## Scorpioking78 (13. Juni 2008)

Ja, habe meinen Fehler ja berichtigt.
Hab mal ein paar Benches durchstöbert. Wenn er den Celeron S auf 2,4 GHz oder mehr bekommt, dann müsste er damit am FX-57 vorbeiziehen können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2008)

das sollte kein problem darstellen

EDIT:
bei alternate werden teilweise werte umd ie 3 ghz angegeben


----------



## Scorpioking78 (13. Juni 2008)

Nun, dann würde mich ein Benchmarkkräftemessen zwischen den beiden schon interessieren. Hab "leider" weder nen Celeron S noch nen FX-57.


----------

